# Benq w1070 noisy



## Gotham (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've a Benq w1070 in my bedroom mounted about 1.5/2 meter over my head with a ceiling bracket in reverse position. 
All works fine but the fan noise it's too high (lamp set to economy) 

It's possible cover my vpr without damage it? Any tips to reduce fan noise?

regards!


----------

